# [OT] SCO legt Beweise vor

## RealGeizt

Diesen netten Link habe ich in einem anderem Forum gefunden...

http://zyn.de/sco_beweise

Was meint ihr dazu?!

Edit: sollte wohl noch ein "  :Laughing:  " dazu machen  :Smile: 

----------

## cng

sprachlos. echt sprachlos. das ist so etwas von lächerlich.

wenn die so durchkämen.   :Shocked: 

und was kommt als nächstes? muss ich an M$ schon bald gebüren zahlen, weil ich fenster (windows) am gebäue oder auto habe   :Laughing: 

naja, es geht sicher nicht mehr lange und die page der sco ist down..

jedenfalls sollte man diese deppen so richtig ohrfeigen!

----------

## ossi

viel gefährlicher sind doch solche Sachen: mod-edit-lange-url-amne

irgendwann müssen wir unsern Datenmüll "endlagern" statt löschen, also deckt euch schon mal mit Festplatten ein!   :Laughing: 

mod edit:

Hab der langen Url Tags verpasst, dann klappts auch mit dem Zeilenumbruch.

amne

----------

## mikkk

Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten! Am Ende macht SCO noch schlapp, weil alle Geldgeber abhauen (und diese Meldung ist kein fake  :Smile: ).

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46598

mikkk

----------

## SnorreDev

Das ist doch laecherlich ^^

Wenn jetzt Schleifen schon SCO eigentum sind, dann ist jedes Proogramm SCO Eigentum. Ausser Hello World, das geht noch ohne. So einen Bullshit habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert - ihr habt meinen Tag gerettet - <lachtsichschlapp>

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> "Linux ist der Inbegriff eines neuen und gefährlichen Kommunismus, welcher sich die Zerstörung ureigenster amerikanischer Werte zum Ziel gesetzt hat. An dem Tag, an dem ein amerikanisches Gericht gegen das patriotische Software-Copyright entscheidet, haben die Terroristen gewonnen."

 

ähm, tja, soll ich jetzt lachen, gröhlen, jaulen oder heulen?

andere amerikanische werte (non-unix) kann man übrigens grad auch im irak bewundern.

 *Quote:*   

> Währenddessen löschen Millionen Großanwender in aller Welt aus Angst vor Klagen sämtliche Linux-Installationen.

 

hehe, öhm, ok.

schnell mal die [entf]-taste demontieren, damit ich nicht noch auf dumme gedanken komme.

----------

## z4Rilla

das ist fake oder ?

so dumm kann man doch nicht sein

oder doch ?

----------

## chino_

haha gut gelacht  :Smile:  nicht schlecht aufgemacht!

----------

## DarKRaveR

Okay, also mal für alle, die am Schwanken sind:

ZYN.DE - ZYNismus - ist eine REINE Satireseite, die allerdings schon weitaus besseres fabriziert haben.

Alleine schon die Sektion www.spiggl.de spricht für sich   :Very Happy:  .

Ich glaubs nicht, daß es Leute gibt, die es WIRKLICH für bare Münze genommen haben.

So oder so, richtig lustig.

----------

## Sashman

Also Leute jetzt alle zusammen:

```
rm -R /
```

Aber nicht vergessen die eventuell vorhandenen Windows Partitionen vorher zu unmounten   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Okay, also mal für alle, die am Schwanken sind:
> 
> ZYN.DE - ZYNismus - ist eine REINE Satireseite, die allerdings schon weitaus besseres fabriziert haben.
> 
> Alleine schon die Sektion www.spiggl.de spricht für sich   .
> ...

 

ich habe an manchen posts schon den anschein gehabt, dass es jemand geglaubt hat  :Very Happy: 

aber ich schaue jetzt niemand an  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Sashman wrote:*   

> Aber nicht vergessen die eventuell vorhandenen Windows Partitionen vorher zu unmounten

 

warum?

----------

## ossi

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

>  *Sashman wrote:*   Aber nicht vergessen die eventuell vorhandenen Windows Partitionen vorher zu unmounten 
> 
> warum?

 

na hab ich doch schon geschrieben !

Das verstößt gegen das Patent zum Löschen von Sondermüll !!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## dani

 *Sashman wrote:*   

> Also Leute jetzt alle zusammen:
> 
> ```
> rm -R /
> ```
> ...

 

Ne, glaubst du, SCO erlaubt dir das? Lieber Stecker ziehen und Hammer   :Twisted Evil:  (Oder haben die auch die Rechte am Hammer?)

----------

## SnorreDev

Nach dem Schrott, den SCO bisher fabriziert hat, koennte man es schon fuer echt halten ^^ 

Das liegt gar nicht so fern der Realitaet.

----------

## boris64

in der tat, so ist es.

wobei ich denke, dass die wahre gefahr eher von softwarepatenten ausgeht.

----------

